# Zippered HR10-250 - Cannot maintain a wireless connection



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

WUSB11 2.6, USB 2 not loaded --- Once the HR10-250 fully boots up the connection is fine for about 3 minutes then just stops.

To test, I start a continuous PING from the PC and restart the TIVO. The tivo fully loads and the ping is sucessful for about 3 minutes then it just stops with "destination unreachable."

Same with or without WEP enabled. All network references are removed from author file. If I reboot the Tivo, same thing. 

I have reconfigured the wireless numerous times with the script in /enhancements.

Wired connection works 100% fine. I've also tried with another router. The POWER light never goes out and the LINK light is constantly flashing even when there is no connection.

It's not signal, it's 3 feet from the wireless router.

EDIT: If I UNPLUG the USB wireless from the Tivo after connection is gone and plug it back in it starts working again, then 30 or so minutes later it won't connect (can't ping the box) again. 

Oh, I'm also using the wepkey.mips hack to allow me to enter my own key from DDB (which by the way only allows me to use a 64bit key - I can't find the version that allows 128bit but that's no big deal).


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

MisterEd said:


> WUSB11 2.6, USB 2 not loaded --- Once the HR10-250 fully boots up the connection is fine for about 3 minutes then just stops.
> 
> To test, I start a continuous PING from the PC and restart the TIVO. The tivo fully loads and the ping is sucessful for about 3 minutes then it just stops with "destination unreachable."
> 
> ...


Try a different IP address. Also try to connect your wireless adapter to a computer, ping -t your router, and see if it exhibits the same behavior.

edit: do a title search on DDB for setSSIDwep.tcl. That script also works with 128-bit wep keys.


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

Tried all of that, didn't help. The FA-120 from my other HR10-250 worked fine (wired of course), I ended up ordering another FA120 off eBay. It wasn't worth the aggravation dealing with the wireless. 


rbautch said:


> Try a different IP address. Also try to connect your wireless adapter to a computer, ping -t your router, and see if it exhibits the same behavior.
> 
> edit: do a title search on DDB for setSSIDwep.tcl. That script also works with 128-bit wep keys.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

If it any consolation That is one of the reasons I stopped using wireless also. That and slow transfer speeds. Started using a wireless bridge setup and am extremely happy with it. The only Issue I have now is that occasionally after a power fluctuation the bridge/router lockup and need to be completely powered down to reset them. I could get an UPS to fix it but I can put up with the occasional glitch. Just one of the problems with living in central FL..., Lightning, Hurricanes, and Tourists.


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

Another good part about wired is that I rig an ethernet->serial adapter and if I foobar something up I can use my wired connection as a LONG serial cable from my computer to the Tivo some 4 rooms away without even having to pickup the Tivo. 


JWThiers said:


> If it any consolation That is one of the reasons I stopped using wireless also. That and slow transfer speeds. Started using a wireless bridge setup and am extremely happy with it. The only Issue I have now is that occasionally after a power fluctuation the bridge/router lockup and need to be completely powered down to reset them. I could get an UPS to fix it but I can put up with the occasional glitch. Just one of the problems with living in central FL..., Lightning, Hurricanes, and Tourists.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

MisterEd said:


> Another good part about wired is that I rig an ethernet->serial adapter and if I foobar something up I can use my wired connection as a LONG serial cable from my computer to the Tivo some 4 rooms away without even having to pickup the Tivo.


ethernet->serial adapter??? Bet they aint cheap. Did you know you can buy a 100' db9 cable for $11.50?


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

Nope, cost almost nothing. I use a pair of THESE on either end of the existing CAT5 cable hooked up to my "stock" Tivo serial cable and it works great.


JWThiers said:


> ethernet->serial adapter??? Bet they aint cheap. Did you know you can buy a 100' db9 cable for $11.50?


----------

